# Raised Panel Router Bits



## luckydad (Jan 16, 2012)

I am new to the forum so your help is appreciated.

I am about to make my first raised panel doors. I am interested in what people think are quality raised panel bits. I hear that Freud is a good bit and thinking about the quadra cut. I am not interested in price points though price does have an impact. I believe you can spend $xx dollars or spend $xxxxx dollars by buying the same thing over and over. I want to hear what the people who obviously know more than me think.

Undecided on the exact profile of the bit, my wife hasn't decided. Happy wife means more tools! Looking at making a sizable kitchen cabinet project. 

Your guidance is most appreciated.

Luckydad


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

For some very clear images of profiles check out MLCS. They offer raised panel and rail and tile bits in several profiles and the prices are good. They also have a "better quality" line Katana with some of the same profiles.

Let me be the first to welcome you to the RouterForums. It is a very friendly place with members who range in experience from novices to professionals with years of experience and weekend hobbyists (me) to everyday users. All freely exchange ideas and experiences.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Sizable project means resharpening. I vote Whiteside or Eagle Ameica for best bang for the buck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

H Steve

I'm not a big fan of the Freud bits always over price but I do like the MLCS too and the Sommerfeld bits sets they come with two bearings the norm to make the job safer and easy.
6-Pc Cabinet Making Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

==




luckydad said:


> I am new to the forum so your help is appreciated.
> 
> I am about to make my first raised panel doors. I am interested in what people think are quality raised panel bits. I hear that Freud is a good bit and thinking about the quadra cut. I am not interested in price points though price does have an impact. I believe you can spend $xx dollars or spend $xxxxx dollars by buying the same thing over and over. I want to hear what the people who obviously know more than me think.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Steve.
I use the Sommerfeld bits. They stay sharp thru a lot of material. If the edge does need to be touched up just pick up a diamond card file. They also have inexpensive dvd's to show how to build your cabinets & how to use the different sets of bits with great tips along the way. Whiteside is another quality brand. I've also used Amana.

Marc Sommerfeld's New Expanded DVD Collection


----------



## luckydad (Jan 16, 2012)

BJ

Thank you for the feedback. I hadn't heard of Sommerfeld bits until I posted. Please tell me why you aren't a big fan of Freud bits. I am trying to learn as much as possible. The types of woods I find myself working with are Maple, Cherry, Alder and Oak. Does one manufacturer work better than another given the type of wood? Thanks again!

Steve


----------



## luckydad (Jan 16, 2012)

James,

Thank you for your response. I have been looking for a helpful DVD for making the raised panel doors. I will look into these bits since I had not heard of them prior to my post. Any other helpful information is welcome.

Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Most of the Freud panel bits don't come with a bearing and they are so high in price.

They all cut very well even the cheap sets...it comes down to how much you are going to use them once now and then or day in or day out..the higher price bits will stay sharper longer but most have a 800 grit grind on them and lower price bits have 600 grit grind on them the norm so to say they will dull quicker in all woods.

===



luckydad said:


> BJ
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. I hadn't heard of Sommerfeld bits until I posted. Please tell me why you aren't a big fan of Freud bits. I am trying to learn as much as possible. The types of woods I find myself working with are Maple, Cherry, Alder and Oak. Does one manufacturer work better than another given the type of wood? Thanks again!
> 
> Steve


----------



## luckydad (Jan 16, 2012)

BJ

Once again, a very informative response. I will only use bits that have a bearing. I do cringe when I see the price of the Freud bit. 

Steve


----------

